# 2Moons Minilauncher.exe error



## rodriguezqc (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm having problems playing 2moons because when i start the game there is that minlauncher.exe error:4-dontkno:sigh::4-dontkno


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi rodrigeuzgc, Welcome to TSF. 

Could you tell us exactly what the error says?


----------



## I_Love_2moons (Dec 29, 2008)

i have the same problems too...when i open the game and it show that the minilauncher.exe cant run....and also that i have to wait if the cpu could find a problem and it will tell me about it...i am soo angry now...cuz i cant play 2moons anymore cuz of this stupid problem...AAAAAHHHH...!!!!im sooo angry.... ^^


----------

